# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Más de la mitad de la producción eléctrica en agosto procedió de tecnologías libres de CO2

## Jonasino

> Miércoles, 02 Septiembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Miércoles, 02 Septiembre 2015 
> 
> Durante el mes de agosto, el 53% de la electricidad ha procedido de fuentes que no emiten gases ni partículas contaminantes. Concretamente, de toda esa electricidad sin gases de efecto invernadero, el 42,27% es nuclear.
> 
> 
> Subestacion REEDatos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE) muestran la producción por tecnologías tanto en el mes de agosto como que en los ocho primeros meses del año. Estos datos reflejan que en lo que llevamos de año la nuclear es la fuente que más electricidad produce, con un 21,6%, seguida por la eólica (19,6%), el carbón (19,1%), la hidráulica (12,3%), el ciclo combinado (9,7%), la solar (5,8%) y la térmica renovable (1,8%). Sólo en el mes de agosto, la energía nuclear ha producido el 23,3% de la electricidad.
> 
> Por otro lado, REE informa de que la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de agosto ha sido de 20.812 GWh, un 3,2% superior al registrado en el mismo mes del año anterior. "Si se tienen en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica se ha incrementado un 1,9% con respecto a agosto del 2014", precisa el comunicado de REE.
> ...


Fuente: foronuclear
Fuente (para los puristas): http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...-libres-de-co2

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Está bien que el foro nuclear haga predominancia de la potencia en porcentaje que supone la nuclear y lo subraye como sector líder en generación. Esa es su función.
Sin embargo, si somos puristas, se acudiría al informe directamente existente en REE:
http://ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/nota...-3-2-en-agosto
En el cual dice literalmente esto: 

*"La generación procedente de fuentes de energía renovable ha representado el 31,7% de la producción.
El 53% de la producción eléctrica de este mes procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2."*

Esta claro que si las renovables se subdividen, la nuclear parece el sector líder. El sector líder es el sector renovable según el informe. Es más, PUEDE CONFUNDIR AL LECTOR al decir que el 42,27% de dicha energía producida en agosto es nuclear (se refiere a la relación entre generaciones no emisoras de CO2). En realidad la nuclear en el mes de agosto solo representa el 23,3%, EL 42,27% ES SOLO ENTRE LA RENOVABLE, QUE ES SUPERIOR, Y LA NUCLEAR. Si pusiéramos cuanto supone *el sector renovable* entre las generaciones no emisoras de CO2, *sería el 57,73%*.

Jonasino, si no te ofende, te recomiendo que si difundes una información que se supone veraz obviamente es mejor ir al original que al manipulado. No vaya a ser que alguien en el foro, analice la información y observe que es un informe tendencioso.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Jonasino, si no te ofende, te recomiendo que si difundes una información que se supone veraz obviamente es mejor ir al original que al manipulado. No vaya a ser que alguien en el foro, analice la información y observe que es un informe tendencioso.


De verdad que por más que los comparo no logro ver la diferencia. Me temo que tendré que graduarme la vista, comprarme una lupa o consultar al glorioso comité de censura antes de escribir un post. O mejor, si gusta más, me daré de latigazos o utilizaré un cilicio.



Fuente foto: http://cloud1.todocoleccion.net/sell...0/45062094.jpg

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tienes cilicio??

Ay Señor, qué me quedará por ver...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por contestar en nombre de termopar. Cuando sea mayor me gustará que alguien me haga esas cosas

----------


## NoRegistrado

Termopar contestará cuando él quiera. Igual que yo.
O es que nos vas a aplicar la censura?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Bueno,  la verdad,  no tengo nada que comentar. Bastante se ha dicho.

----------


## Jonasino

Ok.Gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta claro que si las renovables se subdividen, la nuclear parece el sector líder. *El sector líder es el sector renovable según el informe*. Es más, PUEDE CONFUNDIR AL LECTOR al decir que el 42,27% de dicha energía producida en agosto es nuclear (se refiere a la relación entre generaciones no emisoras de CO2). En realidad la nuclear en el mes de agosto solo representa el 23,3%, EL 42,27% ES SOLO ENTRE LA RENOVABLE, QUE ES SUPERIOR, Y LA NUCLEAR. Si pusiéramos cuanto supone el sector renovable entre las generaciones no emisoras de CO2, sería el 57,73%.


La nota de prensa que has puesto de REE dice todo lo contrario, que el sector renovable no es sector líder, sólo produjo el 31,7% en agosto. ¿Y el 68,3% restante? Sumando los porcentajes de la nuclear, carbón y ciclos combinados, el sector no renovable produjo casi el doble que el renovables en todo su conjunto.

En cuanto a las a tecnologías que no emiten gases de efecto invernadero, la producción conjunta de todas las tecnologías renovables superan a la producción nuclear, un 58% frente a un 42% respectivamente. Yo no veo ningún tipo de confusión en la publicación de Foro Nuclear, los datos que da los corrobora el gráfico de REE... la nuclear produjo un 23,3% de la electricidad en agosto, y de entre las energías que no emiten gases contaminantes la nuclear produjo el 42% del total.

----------

Jonasino (05-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

